# Ceiling Fan in Room?



## mackenziie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a ceiling fan in my room, and I love to go to sleep with it on at night. I do not think this will be ideal when my hedgie moves into my room, because it would create a draft. It is very important to keep the hedgies warm so I am a bit nervous. My cage will most likely be a C&C cage which can add to the draft. Do you think it will be a big problem? Should I not use it at all, or just keep it on a low setting? Any and all advice is welcome!

Thanks,

Mackenzie


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I keep the ceiling fan on in my room *it keeps my side of the room a little cooler and more comfortable for me to sleep with the heater on* I just lay a light blanket on the side of Moose' cage that the fan would cause a draft to keep the cool breeze from getting to him. Also a ceiling fan isn't a terrible idea since heat rises it would actually keep the heat from escaping the room too much. Also it helps moderate the temperature in the room a little better, I leave mine on and the heater *which has two options, off or BLAZING HOT* and it keeps the warm air fresh and circulates the air around my room so it doesn't get too stuffy.
That's just how I do it though.


----------



## mackenziie (Nov 7, 2010)

That is a great idea! I'll buy a sheet for the cage and use it when she sleeps! Thank you!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Before I got my CHE, I HAD to keep my ceiling fan on all the time. The heat from my space heater would just rise to the top of the room and Sherlock's cage wasn't getting warm enough. The ceiling fan was the best solution that would push the heat back down into his cage and it worked wonderfully. 

Sherlock's cage is off in the corner of the room and the fan is in the center. I had it on high all the time and it never bothered him, but that was because it was pushing warm air onto him, not a cool draft. 

I think you should probably be okay. I did have part of the top of the cage, closest to the ceiling fan, covered by a blanket to reduce the amount of draft he would actually feel and to keep some heat trapped in his cage, so I suggest doing that. 

Just make sure you're monitoring the temp carefully with your thermometer, and you should be able to see fairly quickly what effect the ceiling fan is having and you can make adjustments as you need them.


----------

